# Super Tiny newborn...is it a dwarf?



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello,

My normal sized rat had babies last week. All of them are normal and healthy, but one is less than half the size of the others. I understand that dwarfs are typically the same size as normal rats at birth, so does anyone have any idea what it could be? I have seen tiny runts, but she is soo small. She has been feeding, and I have even supplemented her feedings with extra kittten formula. She doesn't eat much, but she takes some of it. I posted a photo of her with her sister below. Any suggestions for caring for her? Thank you so much!


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

Poor thing, I'd say it's a miracle she's alive, I have no idea on how to care for rat babies but I would bet on giving her a lot of suplements and trying to see if her mom is taking care of her as well as of her siblings... Good luck to you and her


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

_She truly is a miracle baby to have made it this far ♥ Bless her itty bitty heart._

I don't think she is a dwarf, but an extreme runt. In nature she never would have made it this far, you really are her life saver. I'd say you're doing very well by keeping her supplemented. Supplements will not have enough of the vitamins she needs so I recommend giving her a few minutes (I'd say no more than 20 minutes at a time) with mom by herself or with one of her siblings to make sure she can get some food without a fight. Try to keep them in a warm place without any drafts and keep their cage/bedding as clean as possible to avoid damaging the runts vulnerable respiratory system.
From what I know most runts will pass away or need to be PTS before 2 weeks of age, so if she can pass that hump then she has a solid chance.

If you can find the funds, I'd take her and her family (for comfort) to an experienced vet. He/she will be able to give her a thorough exam and tell you what you should be doing to help her.

_Please keep us updated on the little angel, I'll have her in my prayers tonight ♥_


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have had lots of runts born in my rescue litters and most of them caught up by the time they were adults...you sometimes will lose runts in bigger litters but not all the time.

This wee one is sadly not going to make it. She's very weak, small and does not look well. I am actually surprised her mom is even feeding her at all. Some runts are just really smell but look round and healthy, this one looks very unwell. I am sorry. Nature is going to take its course with this baby.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah....she looks in very very poor health. Bless the baby's little heart <3


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words. I just got done feeding her again. She eats very slowly, but she had a little milk band when I put her back in with her siblings. I know the odds are against me, but I can't just watch her suffer without trying to help. The older they get, the more of a gap there is between her and the others. Tomorrow they will be 1 week old. I will keep you all updated.


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

Do you know if there was a noticeable size difference at birth, or did it mostly become apparent after the babies were a few days old? She looks very malnourished and dehydrated in the picture. Unfortunately, it looks like the typical "failure to thrive" symptoms seen with congenital problems, organ damage, etc. Keep caring for her as you are now, sounds like you are doing everything you can.


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

She sure is a tiny thing. I hope she pulls through. I'm glad you are taking care of her and not just labelling her a lost cause even though she may seem like it. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Toby, She was born smaller than the rest, but she hasn't grown like they have. Her eyes and ears have become more developed, but she looks to have actually lost weight. It's odd, because i often see her on the other side of the tank, but it's because unlike her siblings, who drop off when their Mommy stands up, she holds on so tight that it takes her a while to drop off. I couldn't believe it the first time I saw it. The poor little thing is such a fighter. Here is a photo of her with all of her siblings a few hours after being born (she is the one all the way on the left. Clearly, the size difference is more distinct now. And no, HighwayStar, I won't give up on her unless she passes away. I love these little ratties. They are all so precious!


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

She definitely sounds like a fighter. Keep us updated.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I do hope she makes it..but if she continues to get worse as she gets older, I would have her put to sleep. She is a sad, sweet looking little one. Give her love from me.


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you all again! When I woke up this morning, she had milk in her belly, and I tried to see if she wanted any formula, but she wasn't hungry. Her skin looked a bit less dehydrated, and she seemed just a tiny bit plump (for her). Thank goodness her Mommy, Lucy is such a great Mom! Many other rat mommies would have given up on her. Lucy and I are working hard to care for this little one. Some of you mentioned vitamins. Is there a specific rat vitamin mix, or anything you all can suggest? 

Their room is kept at a toasty 75 degrees, with the help of a space heater, and the "Maternity Ward" (an aquarium tank, holding Lucy and the ratlets) is around 78 degrees. I hope that is a good temp. Last night, Lucy put bedding over them for extra warmth.

I promise that I will not let her suffer, Kinsey. Thank you all for your prayers.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

The best thing you can do is give her time to drink on mom without competition, and give her frequent KMR feedings. That will give her everything she needs for the best possible chance.

The tank is a bit warm, momma will warm the babies, so it can be kept the temperature of your house. Momma rats know what they're doing.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

aw sweet baby! i hope she makes it! and lives a long healthy rattie life


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh bless it <3 She's a fighter for having made it this far and I'm glad she's in the hands of someone who will help her through this, be it for worse or better. 
I do truly hope for better though.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Good luck with your little rat, I really hope she/he makes it. It is wonderful of you to try an save her/him.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Please keep us updated!


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

For all who wanted updates, the little one is still doing fine! She has passed her 2 week birthday! Whew! Her brothers and sisters are starting to get their fur, and she has not, but her ears are a bit more developed. I wish I had weighed her to begin with, because I know that she is gaining weight. She is still way behind, and looks more like a 3-day old rat, but she is not needing any extra milk, and she is doing well. Thank you all for your prayers! I will post some photos soon! 

Anyone have any unique name suggestions? I'm definately keeping her.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I think she needs a warrior name as she is a true fighter!! But she also needs a sweet femine name as she likely will stay small.

Phoebe sounds like a soft name, and it can be but it also is one of the women warriors of the Amazons.

Amina Sukhera (also called Aminatu) was a Muslim princess of the royal family of the kingdom of Zazzau, in what is now northeast Nigeria, who lived c. 1533 - 1610. Her military achievements brought her great wealth and power; she was responsible for conquering many of the cities in the area surrounding her sea


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Glad to hear she is doing well!


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

Jeanne or Joan, as in Joan of Arc (Jeanne d'Arc in french), who led the French against the English during the Hundred Years War! 
She's a french heroine and a Roman Catholic saint


----------



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

I hope she pulls through!


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

oh, and yes, best of luck to her (and her siblings too)


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

I think you should call her Olwen.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

sterling, lucky, Nani (beautiful in hawaiian) rose, lacey, bo, Shelia, daisy, Polly, Anna umm theres a few i thought of off top of my head for a darling little girl  hopefully she grows up strong and healthy!!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

BasmatiRice said:


> Jeanne or Joan, as in Joan of Arc (Jeanne d'Arc in french), who led the French against the English during the Hundred Years War!
> She's a french heroine and a Roman Catholic saint


^^This. It was the first name that came to my mind as well.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Sweet little girl, I'm so glad to hear she's still with us ♥

She is definitely a true fighter!

These are the names that come to mind and their meanings:
Angie or Angela= messenger of god, of the angels (I thought it suited her)
Cade= sturdy, strong
Zenda= soul, life
Vitalia= full of life
Reilly= courageous, valient
Winnie= blessed peace


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know if you're a fan of LOTR, buuuuuuutttt, *Eowyn *did great things. She achieved something that definitely was not expected of her. A woman's place was not on the battle field, but she proved to everyone that she had just as much right to be there


----------



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

Eowyn is an awesome shout. Had vaguely thought Athena - Greek goddess of war


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I am going to go a completely different direction here....I think "Promise" would be perfect for her because you sound as if you made a promise to her that you would not give up on her.


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

shawnalaufer said:


> I am going to go a completely different direction here....I think "Promise" would be perfect for her because you sound as if you made a promise to her that you would not give up on her.


. Oooh I love it!


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

Update~!? How is the tiny thing?


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes updates please!


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Darn it...i'm at work right now, and I don't have my pictures with me. Thank you all for your messages! She is doing well and growing! She gained 3 grams in the last 3 days! I weighed her and a sibling. The biggest rat in the group was 25 grams. She was 5. Yesterday, she was 8 grams. Her ears are bigger now, and her skin is getting really flaky like her siblings got just before they got their fuzzy hair in. Her skin color has changed, so I can tell that she will be black or grey, with a little white belly and paws. She also has the cutest white spot at the base of her tail, and at the tip of her tail! She isn't needing any more formula (she won't take it from me, and she is always full). Yesterday, one of the siblings was kissing her face, while they were all huddled up. It was adorable.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

awww  thats soo amazing! when will we get to hear what her name is gonna be? ive heard some really good ones on here


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear she is doing well!


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

OMG! I just went in their little cage to check on all the babies, and my little girl has started to open her eyes...it looks like she is winking at me!! Only 1 other baby has it's eyes open. Aww! She is soo cute, that I can't stand it!!


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

awwwwwwwwww!!!! thats so so cute  im so happy that shes doing ok! and that you never gave up on her


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

I am so glad you updated us. I was getting worried. I wonder how much bigger she will get. She sure is a trooper.


----------



## Alyneza (Feb 6, 2012)

I wanna see some update pictures *o* that's amazin'


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

So happy to hear of her progress. Now we just need pictures!


----------



## aurag2 (Dec 12, 2010)

I was thinking Athena too when reading his, but I like Promise too!


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

In spanish the name Carlota means strong and Amara means immortal, which she proved herself as being. Basically immortal for surviving when the odds were against her. Glad to hear she is doing amazing!


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't wait for pictures! I love to here of the runs pushin' through! I like Promise and Zazzou or however you spell it [just because I like the sound of Zzzzzzzzs haha]


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry that I haven't posted in a while. The poor little girl did pass away on friday. She was looking sick, and I picked her up, and she was freezing cold. I had a heating pad under half of the tank, and she was laying on that side, but was cold. I took her out, held her in my hand over the space heater for a minute, and fed her some warm milk. She ate quite a bit. I put her back in the tank with her siblings and mom, and shortly after, she passed away. I feel terrible. I hope that I made her life more comfortable, and didn't just prolong her suffering by keeping her alive. However, to keep this from being a depressing post, I have a cute photo of the little family to share 

This is Lucy, with 4 of her little girls


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear she passed away. Sounds like you did everything you could. I don't think it was just pro-longing her suffering; you gave her the best chance at life and never gave up on her and that is a wonderful thing. The picture is very sweet.


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you Jessy!


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear of her passing. You did everything right, you helped her stay comfortable until her time came.


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about her passing away. It sounds like you made her life very happy. I'm sure my Comet will take care of her with all the other angel ratties


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Aw, I am sorry to hear that. You did what you could. I had a baby deer mouse who was abandoned by her mother that I tried to save. She was just like your rat- she opened her eyes, but had the body of a one week old baby (eyes open at two weeks, she should have been much better developed). The next day she died...but at least she saw the world beforehand and her tummy was full.

RIP little rat baby.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Aww :c Was really hoping for her to make it the whole way.
But, you truly did the very best you could, and I'm sure she fought for as long as she could.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I wouldnt' think there was any suffering, she probably just faded away. She was with her mom and siblings, you gave her a nice warm full belly...we can all hope for that type of ending. I was surprised she made it as long as she did and was expecting this post. ((hugs))


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

she was just an angel passing through  oh sweet baby girl <3


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm happy you didn't just give up on the poor, little thing. Thank you for doing your best to make her life comfortable and happy. I'm sure her time here was great being with her momma, siblings, and you.


----------



## Deplume (Mar 5, 2012)

Aww, so sorry.
I've been following this thread, and hoped she would come through. 
Rest assured you did your absolute best, and cared for her admirably!
RIP Baby Ratty.


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry about the little fighter, she lived a lot considering her condition, I'd say you did a great work  btw, that pic is just too cute!!!


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Sweet baby ♥
You and her mama fought long and hard for that little angel, but she was too perfect, too beautiful for this earth.
She lived surrounded by love and passed the same way. Now she is up above healthy, free and just as loved as she was in your arms.


----------

